# Samuel Rutherford on gospel invitations, divine intentions, and anthropopathisms



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 28, 2022)

... We reject their Catholic intentions and decrees, to save and redeem all and every one, which they vainly fancy to be in _God,_ as repugnant to his will, which is irresistible, and cannot miss its end. 2. To his immutability, which cannot be compelled to take a second port, whereas he cannot sail the first. 3. To his Omnipotency, who cannot be resisted, 4. To his happiness, who cannot come short _of what his soul desires._ 5. To his wisdom, who cannot aim at an end, and desire it with his soul, and go about it, by such means, as he seeth shall be utterly uneffectual, and never produce his end, and not use these means, which he knoweth may, and infallibly doth, produce the same end in others.

Now this desire of approbation is an abundantly sufficient closing of the mouth, _of such as stumble at the Gospel, being appointed thereunto,_ and an expression of _Christ’s_ good liking to save sinners. Expressed in his borrowed wishes, _Deut._ 5.29. _O that there were such a heart in them, that they would fear me, and keep my commandments._ Psal. 81.13. _O that my people had hearkened unto me, and Israel walked in my ways._ Which wish, as relating to disobeying _Israel,_ is a Figure, or Metaphor borrowed from men, but otherwise sheweth how acceptable the duty is to _God,_ how obligatory to the creature. 2. _By the Lord’s expostulations,_ Ezek. 18.31 _Why will ye die, O house of Israel._ Verse 32. _For I have no pleasure in the death of him that dies._ 3. In the Lord’s crying to sinners. _Prov._ 1.20. _Wisdom cries, she uttereth her voice in the streets._ The _Word_ is to cry with strong shouting, either for joy,_ Psalm._ 81.2. or sorrow, _Lament._ 2.19. which expresseth _Christ’s_ desire to save sinners. ...

For more, see Samuel Rutherford on gospel invitations, divine intentions, and anthropopathisms.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

